# BCD-Eingabe und 7-Segment Anzeige für Codesys Visu



## Beginner09 (26 Februar 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

ich muss eine BCD-EIngabe und 7-Segment Anzeige die ursprünglich 
in einem Schaltschrank "als Hardware" eingebaut war nun in die Visu 
implementieren... :-(
Gibt es dafür schon fertige Dateien die man verwenden kann?!
Oder hat jemand ne bessere Idee für mich?!

Gruss Beginner09


----------



## Kieler (27 Februar 2009)

*BCD muss weg*

Die BCD Anzeige war sicherlich auch damals nur die Krücke um eine Integerzahl darzustellen. Also gibst Du jetzt in der Visu eine ganz noramle Integerzahl an. Im SPS Programm suchst Du Dir den BCD Wandler. Den schmeißt Du weg und arbeitest direkt mit der Integerzahl. 

 = immer so einfach wie möglich.


----------



## zotos (27 Februar 2009)

Ich würde allen Lehrern die heutzutage dem Variablentyp BCD mehr Aufmerksamkeit als eine abfällige Bemerkung über die SPS Vergangenheit zukommen lassen mit einem Disziplinarverfahren auf den Pelz rücken. Dafür ist die Unterrichtszeit einfach zu kostbar ;o)

Was mich aber wirklich etwas ärgert sind Schüler/Studenten die immer nur nach Lösungen für ihre Aufgaben fragen ohne selbst mal einen Ansatz zu liefern außer dem Nachfragen in einem Forum.

Im Anhang findest Du einen Denkanstoß zum Thema Siebensegmentanzeige.


----------



## Beginner09 (1 März 2009)

Die BCD-Anzeige war für die Anzeige/Auswahl von über ein "teach-verfahren" gespeicherte programme...
Hab echt keinen schimmer wie ich das machen soll...

Gruss


----------



## FEAR13 (6 Januar 2011)

hey bin neu hier und bitte um entschuldigung fals einiges noch nicht richtig gemacht ist ich habe in einem programm bei codesys einen zähler dessen wert ich mir von einer visualisierten 7 segmentanzeige anzeigen lassen möchte.
ich habe schon einiges probiert jedoch hat dies nicht zum gewünschten erfolg geführt... ich habe es geschaft den integer wert von einem zeiger bzw säulen diagramm anzeigen zu lassen doch das macht mich halt nicht so richtig zufrieden die 7 segmentanzeige die oben zum download vorliegt habe ich auch versucht doch ich habe ein problem mit dem einbinden der visuellen balken ich gehe bei der Seg7Vis auf einen der 7 segment balken dann unter dem polygon Konfigurationsfeld in variablen und dann steht unter Farbwechsel $OBJ$.(zahl je nach balken) wie ist das richtig einzubinden bin halt erst am anfang und komme damit nicht so richtig klar


----------

